# US King 5502M



## ldexter (Oct 15, 2013)

This past weekend we purchased a US stove 5502m king stove. Stove works great but if the stove runs in auto mode the draft light keeps blinking. IF we change the draft to 2 or more it shuts off but then the fire is not roaring like it should- almost looks like it goes out and then comes back on. All blowers work fine. Why is the draft light doing this? Also after 1 day of running on H3 for cleanout the glass is dirty- is this normal? Now we also hear a slight vibration in the turn on phase however it stops after a 2nd or two. help please thanks


----------



## mralias (Oct 15, 2013)

Flashing Draft Fan Setting Indicator:        This    indicates    that    the    stove    is    in    normal    operation    and    that    the    vacuum    sensor   
detects    a    loss    of    pressure    either    because    the    door    is    open    or    because    there    is    a    negative    pressure    in    the    room    with   
respect    to    the    exhaust.

1. Do you have a OAK installed?
2. Describe your vent configuration.


----------



## ldexter (Oct 15, 2013)

yes we have an OAK installed. stove is in the corner with a twist 45 degree elbow, 1 ft straight going thru thimball in wall to clean out t, then up 3 ft with 90 degree elbow and cap. standard configuration nothing fancy


----------



## mralias (Oct 15, 2013)

Not that this is the solution to your issue but based on the vent configuration your EVL total is 15.5 which requires 4" pipe. Calculated as follows: One 90 and one T is a value of 10, one 45 is a value of 3, 1 ft horizontal is 1 and 3 ft vertical is 1.5. (10+3+1+1.5= 15.5) 

What size pipe do you have?
Did check to make sure the door and hopper are closed and sealed? 
Is there any adjustment on the Door and if so is it adjusted to pass the dollar bill test?


----------



## ldexter (Oct 15, 2013)

we have 3" piping which is what the stove has for hookups? Just to give more info we did just have a 45 twist
elbow and then 2- 1' straights with the hood and the light still blinked. so, my husband changed it around last night. All doors are closed but we are going to vacum it tonight and check the gasket seal as well. I just don't know for a mobile home what setting to have the blower, draft and heat settings on. Well I know the heat settings are at 1 because otherwise it was way TOO hot in the house.


----------



## mralias (Oct 15, 2013)

Was this stove a brand new stove or a used stove? Did you perform the initial tests and dry run as outlined in the owners manual? Those are designed to weed out issues that you may be having. What are you burning for pellets? Pics. of your set up will also help. Others I'm sure are reading these posts and someone will come up with a solution. We just keep trying to figure out what the possible issues can be. I assume you have the owners manual and have read it but just in case here is a link to the pdf version. 

http://www.tractorsupply.com/ProdContentPDFs/1098925_Man1.pdf


----------



## ldexter (Oct 15, 2013)

yes it's brand new we just got it this weekend. We ar burning 2 bags of premium pellets from the depot and then we are getting 1 ton of new england wood pellets delv on friday so, maybe I will see a change when we burn something different? I can't do pics because I am working. I have read the manual 5 thousand times and they don't give you enough info and of course US stove is closed by the time I get home in order to do any testing with them on the phone.. ty for trying to help me though.


----------



## mralias (Oct 15, 2013)

When you get home take some pics and post. Please get a pic of all your venting and connections.  I would also recommend recheck on the door seal adjustment. A good cleaning can't hurt just make sure everything is seated back in place the way it should be. Burn pot not seated right or a baffle plate not seated correctly, hopper lid gasket leak or door leak can cause all sorts of problems. Your stove is designed for 4" as well with the right adapter. Your EVL is not off that much but where you are in a mobile home it can be an issue. Check the OAK and be sure it is not obstructed in anyway.


----------



## skibladerj (Oct 15, 2013)

With a heat setting of one (HR1) the manufacturer would recommend a setting of 3 for the draft fan. They don't come out and say that in the manual but normal they want you to set your draft fan 2 settings higher than the Heat setting.


----------



## imacman (Oct 15, 2013)

ldexter said:


> ...we are getting 1 ton of new england wood pellets delv on friday ....



Do you have any other choices?  If so, please list them....NEWP are not good pellets.  If you have something better, is it possible to change the order before delivery?


----------



## ldexter (Oct 16, 2013)

I fiddled with the settings last night and it seems that skibladerj is correct. heat seating 1 and draft 3 with the blower at 3 worked fine. even heat setting 2 with draft at 3-4 was fine as well. NEWP is all I can do right now since we sell them here at my work. (employee discount- yah!)   however when we feel like going for a drive it's either to barrington for lg super premiums at 279 or hampton falls for vermonts at 279 (however 1 ton in the truck is a bit much and 2 trips will be needed for both unless we borrow a trailer). thanks for the help everyone and I will post a pic at some point!


----------



## skibladerj (Oct 16, 2013)

Idexter, Im glad that you are having more success.


----------



## ldexter (Oct 17, 2013)

our stove


----------



## mralias (Oct 17, 2013)

ldexter said:


> our stove


Ahhhhh Toasty Warm. Very nice


----------



## juan (Oct 25, 2013)

I am having a similar problem, i tried the above settings and some changes but no fix yet. My flame surges bad it goes from very dim almost dying out to very big and bright, all mimics the fan which ramps up and down, I used it just out of the box and this is what it does, today is day two. I actually messed with the settings today and seems to stopped the ramping up and down so much but it still does it and the flame surges. I am not sure how much fuel should be in the fire box. the manual is very lacking. No real info on troubleshooting or setting up. I have a 5502m about a foot from the wall, goes thru a thimble and then about  two feep of pipe horizontally and a horizontal cap. I did not install a vertical pipe or a cleanout. just a straight shot thru the wall as it is on the second story. please help


----------



## ldexter (Oct 28, 2013)

I find the stove works better on heat range 2 with a draft fan of 3 or heat range 1 draft fan at 3. When the stove is on heat range 1, the flame goes down and comes back up only by the amount of pellets that are dropping in the pot which is what the heat range setting does-- 1 equals less amount of pellets & 2 is more and so on. However as some others have said the glass gets very dirty on 1, less dirty on 2. Although here in new england as you know fall is difficult to figure out the settings because it's not -20 outside where you need it se on 2. As I am told the flame will go down and back up. Hope I helped.


----------



## Taylor1gibson (Oct 29, 2013)

ldexter said:


> I fiddled with the settings last night and it seems that skibladerj is correct. heat seating 1 and draft 3 with the blower at 3 worked fine. even heat setting 2 with draft at 3-4 was fine as well. NEWP is all I can do right now since we sell them here at my work. (employee discount- yah!)   however when we feel like going for a drive it's either to barrington for lg super premiums at 279 or hampton falls for vermonts at 279 (however 1 ton in the truck is a bit much and 2 trips will be needed for both unless we borrow a trailer). thanks for the help everyone and I will post a pic at some point!


 i had the same issues with my king 5502 m i just started up today and im pushing the draft arrow up button and it wont turn the fan up it stays at manual setting


----------



## ldexter (Oct 30, 2013)

But the aux. button is blinking correct? the fan has numbers 1-9 if the aux button is blinking it means the factory settings have been changed. If you call them and I am not correct please let me know.


----------



## skibladerj (Oct 30, 2013)

When i get home i can report the process for a factory reset. Its a little bit different than what is outlined in the manual.


----------



## skibladerj (Oct 30, 2013)

Press and hold auger delay and mode button. this should display c-1 on the screen Next press and hold the mode and auger delay button together for 3 seconds. This will reset all factory settings.


----------



## Zuni (Dec 16, 2013)

We purchased a 5502 from tractor supply about 2 months ago. Our first pellet stove, however we are 30+ year woodstove burners. We live at 8000' in the Zuni mountains and were expecting a learning curve. 
Great stove....however it does require some working out bugs. We have it in a steel building that was an old datacenter. Building is 1600 sq ft of drafty, poorly insulated space that we are converting to a nice home. The reasons to buy it are: long run time with 120 pounds of pellet storage: pellets are milled in Grants(our closest town) and we buy 2 tons at a time for 150 a ton: cleaner than a wood stove(less dust). 
We installed a 4" straight up flue that is16' tall. At 8000' we derate everything about 30%. Your car, tractor, generator, wood stove, pellet stove....and you.....are about 30% less efficient than if you were at sea level. This stove runs 24/7 and is only shutdown for cleaning. This we do about every 5 days. I bypassed the pressure switch as up here it just causes problems, in fact all the pellet stoves up here that the neighbors have, the pressure switch is bypassed. As we have been burning stoves most of our lives, we understand and accept what this means. 
Problems have been few and the only real problem was a lack of lube in the plain bearings on the auger. Removed and lapped the auger bearings, reinstalled with just a touch of lube and no more problems. This is currently our only heat source while we do construction and it has been -21f already here. In fact every night it is well below freezing and will be until June now. 
I think this is one of the best stoves for the money, however if you are not somewhat handy, maybe not for you. No complaints from us however as I have never owned a wood stove that didn't need some hands on from time to time. 

We use the auto settings after experimenting with manual settings, the auto setting worked well so why fuss with it. We give it a solid thumbs up....if you install it correctly, can do the work yourself, don't expect the world just because you spent a little money. 

One other observation about pellet stoves in general after working with some of the neighbors stoves, they need proper draft in order to work as well as you would like them to. I do not like or recommend the short stacks folks seem to think works with a pellet stove. In my opinion you should follow the same guidelines in terms of height and distance from other objects as you would if you were installing a wood stove. I think a lot of problems/blame pellet stoves get is due to improper draft.


----------



## leroy528 (Mar 20, 2014)

skibladerj said:


> Press and hold auger delay and mode button. this should display c-1 on the screen Next press and hold the mode and auger delay button together for 3 seconds. This will reset all factory settings.


we followed all directions on this thread...we are getting an err 6 in the dry run...bought he stove in November an haven't been able to use it once...we called tractor supply they referred us to us stoves because the stove is under warranty. us stoves sent us the igniter cartridge free of charge no hassles...we finally got it almost a week later and put it in...started the stove to attempt the test run again and err 6 again???? the fuse is fine the igniter cartridge is supposedly brand new. I will be calling tractor supply tomorrow for my money back if that doesn't work us stoves is going to get an earful! Any suggestions will be very helpful even if someone knows how to manually start it by bypassing the test run!


----------



## juan (Mar 21, 2014)

Hello again guys, I wanted to post that we got ours working good. The solution to our problem was really simple. However not knowing anything about the stove at the time all my efforts were worthless. After the 7th time I called USSC I finally got with someone that was able to help me, and did. Our problem was inside the hopper, at the pellet pickup, there is a little slide door that closes the opening to the auger, it is held on with a wingnut. I had to empty all my pellets to check this, when I did the wingnut was lose and the slide door was only open 1/2 inch. I opened it all the way and tightened the wingnut good. It has been running everyday since then with no issues whatsoever. I hope this helps somebody here, like I said, it was so simple it was ridiculous. I just wish the first time I called USSC they would have told me to check that, all they were all worried about was my piping and if I caulked all the joints. I guess you just have to get with the right person. We are very happy with it now. It heats our house nicely, we keep it on HR2 in auto most of the time, though sometimes we lower it to HR1 when it is above freezing outside as it gets too hot in the house. We tried the H.D. pellets and they didnt work so well for us, they seem to be different lengths, some pellets as long as two inches and they seem to jam in the auger, we now use New England pellets and they are awesome, never a problem with them.

thanks for all your help guys, hope this helps someone


----------



## Lake Girl (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks for coming back with the solution to your problem ... will help the next stove owner down the road


----------



## mipellet1 (Mar 21, 2014)

just a note I had the same thing except I took the wing nut off an put a regular nut and use a ratchet to tighten it. pellets sliding down keep loosening the wing nut since the switch I have had no issue.


----------



## mainestratman (Nov 13, 2014)

mipellet1 said:


> just a note I had the same thing except I took the wing nut off an put a regular nut and use a ratchet to tighten it. pellets sliding down keep loosening the wing nut since the switch I have had no issue.



I just did a complete cleaning of my 5502M today since we had what appeared to be a major issue with it last night (a not-so-small explosion that blew out all the silicone on my vent pipes), and one of the things I looked for was this little sliding door thingy in the hopper.. I did not see one.

Bought the stove a couple months ago at TSC.  Maybe they took out the sliding door recently?


----------



## Lake Girl (Nov 13, 2014)

Wow, scary.  What lead up to the not-so-small explosion?  What vent configuration and settings were you using?  Error codes?  

Have you taken all the pellets out of the hopper?  If so, try to get a picture to post here so it can be compared to other King 5502M stoves...  Can call USSC to confirm if feed gate is still there...


----------



## mainestratman (Nov 13, 2014)

Lake Girl said:


> Wow, scary.  What lead up to the not-so-small explosion?  What vent configuration and settings were you using?  Error codes?
> 
> Have you taken all the pellets out of the hopper?  If so, try to get a picture to post here so it can be compared to other King 5502M stoves...  Can call USSC to confirm if feed gate is still there...




I'm 99% certain that the burn pot was too full (I'd been running tests on it.. didn't empty out the pot after running the auger test), and caused a sort of flashover.  However, it has been working well since then.

Vent is a 45 angle then straight out a couple of feet to a cap.  It looks pretty much exactly like this: http://www.kingofallwebs.com/photos/Pellet_Furnace/IMG_20110106_095112.jpg

I didn't grab a picture while all the pellets were out.  But I did look it over fairy well and there weren't even pilot holes where any such creature could go.

I'm planning on calling USSC next week when I have some time to be on the phone... I have a million and two questions that I need to have answered by them.


----------



## Mt Bob (Nov 13, 2014)

,That's about the 2.nd weirdest problem I heard recently.


----------



## Lake Girl (Nov 13, 2014)

Saw auger delay feature in the manual that can be used for start up... page 14
http://www.tractorsupply.com/ProdContentPDFs/1098925_Man1.pdf


----------



## Simpleman12 (Dec 22, 2014)

New to pellet stoves, just bought the 5502M from Tractor supply, been using for a week, seems to be heating pretty well, a lot is spot on glass( have cut gasket) also had some spot on out side of house, pot seems to fill up quick and spill out towards glass, is this normal for this stove??? Also is this a good burn for a pellet stove​


----------



## mykids78 (Oct 18, 2017)

we have installed a brand new king 5502 pellet stove.  The motor starts up but no pellets drop.  I let it run for 5 minutes like the instructions says to do.  But no pellet drops.  We have checked to make sure the door is closed all the way and the hopper door is closed.  Is there anyone help?  It is suppose to get colder next week


----------



## Br4estsr (Jan 16, 2018)

mykids78 said:


> we have installed a brand new king 5502 pellet stove.  The motor starts up but no pellets drop.  I let it run for 5 minutes like the instructions says to do.  But no pellet drops.  We have checked to make sure the door is closed all the way and the hopper door is closed.  Is there anyone help?  It is suppose to get colder next week


Is it brand new from the store or new to you? I have seen a few people selling their stoves because the auger is bad. You could take the back off and check the 2 wires going to the auger motor makings sure they are pushed on good. Try starting the stove and watch the auger motor to see if it runs. Then look at the connection to the auger shaft. Could have a bad shear pin.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------

